# 40GB nicht mit K6-2 333 -Mainboard?



## JohnDoe (13. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe bei mir zwei Rechner. Einen neueren PIII-1000 und einen alten K6-2 333.
Nun muss ich die neue Festplatte (40GB) an meinen alten Rechner (A-Trend-Mainboard) anbringen. Diese wird aber im BIOS nicht erkannt.
Weiß jemand, was ich tun könnte?


----------



## Dunsti (13. Januar 2002)

da gibts eigentlich nur eins: besorg Dir vom Mainboard-Hersteller das letzte BIOS-Update, und spiel das ein.
Wie das geht sollte auch auf der HP des Herstellers stehen, bzw. sollte er dir telefonisch sagen können.

Wenns danach net geht hast Du wahrscheinlich leider Pech gehabt. Könnte zwar sein, daß da mit ner speziellen Controller-Karte und/oder einem speziellen Treiber was geht, aber da bin ich leider überfragt. 


Dunsti


----------

